# One-Step Compound/Polish vs One Step AIOs



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*One-Step Compound/Polish vs One Step AIOs*

NOTE

The below are accurate to the best of my knowledge, if I've made an ingredient mistake, remember.... it's just car wax man. The below pictures also do NOT include all products in all categories. I wrote this article in about 10 minutes, grabbed some products that I think best fit the categories and took a few pictures. I'm sure there are more products for each category, below is what was close and convenient for me to grab and photograph just to give everyone a VISUAL a a 100% TEXT article is BORING.

Just saying ahead of time - everyone's always so serious.... 

*Examples of true One-Step Compound/Polishes*










*Examples of true One-Step Cleaner/Waxes*










*Examples of true One-Step Cleaner/Sealant*










*Examples of true Primer Polishes*










There are now *2 terms* that are used to describe *One Step Products* and both terms as well as the groups of products are *very different*.

Me thinks I'll write an article. :speechles

So to elaborate,


One-Step Cleaner/Wax
AIO
One-Step Cleaner/Sealant
Primer Polishes

These 4 names mean the same *category* of product. These are products that will,


Clean or remove defects.
Polish to restore and/or maximize gloss and clarity.
Protect - leave some type of protection behind so after this step - you can be done.

The newest product in the above are the *Primer Polishes*. These are like a cleaner/wax only instead of leaving behind wax they lay down a base layer of some form of ceramic or quartz or ? ingredient that not only seals the paint but can be the base or foundation for to which to then install a ceramic, quartz, polymer, or ? paint coating. The key benefit is the product is made in such a way that it does not have to be chemically stripped with a panel wipe, (solvent), to remove whatever the polishing oils or agents are, or the lubricating ingredients, of the carrying agents for the base protection ingredients. In my opinion, a somewhat complicated product.

The second type of One-Step are *compound/polishes*. These are a new innovation in abrasive technology where the product can be used with a cutting pad and in this situation the product cuts like a compound. Or you can use the product with a polishing or finishing pad and now the product abrades like a medium to fine cut polish. One example that I used recently that I thought worked incredibly well is the 3D One. See this review.

What *separates* an One Step Cleaner/Wax, AIO, Cleaner/Sealant or Primer Polish from a One Step Compound/Polish is that the one-step compound/polish does *NOT* leave behind any type of protection whereas the other 4 category of products *do* leave behind some form of protection.

With the first group of product, after application you can stick a fork in the project, call it done and kick it out the door.

With the second group of products, after application you should then use something to "seal" the paint as these types of products will tend to be water soluble and offer no lasting protection against rain, inclement weather, washing or even wiping with a spray detailer or waterless wash or rinseless wash as all of these things introduce WATER to the finish and usually some type of cleaning ingredient and any gloss created by the polishing oils will wear off leaving bare naked paint.

Clear as mud? :lol:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More....


If you know of other products that fit one of the above 4 categories, reply to this thread and list them.


If possible, or if Autogeek carries them, I'll add them.



:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks Mike whats the Dr Beasley like


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> thanks Mike whats the Dr Beasley like


Damn good.

I hope to get to my review next week. I tested them out on this old 2-door Dodge Panel Delivery.










:thumb:


----------

